# Protective film for gunstock



## DCOYMIN (Oct 6, 2006)

I was wondering if anybody knew of a clear protective film that can be applied to wood stocks to prevent scratching, but can still be removed?


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't know of anything clear. . .camo gun tape works, but usually leaves a sticky residue behind that you have to clean off and it's ugly to start with. That's why I bought my first synthetic-stocked gun to give it a try. I love it! Of course not pretty like good wood, but I don't think you could accidently hurt it. Tough stuff. But, I still like the look of the nice wood on my other guns.


----------

